# My Dog Is Obsessed With My New Rats



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

So, I have a Boston Terrier and a Pug/Cavalier mix. Last week, I got my two rats. They are about a year old. The Boston Terrier completely ignores them and shows no aggressive behavior at all. She sniffs them when they come out, then walks away and watches them. 

(I NEVER leave either dog unattended with the rats. They are under maximum security prison level guardianship when they are out. LoL)

The Pug, on the other hand, is obsessed with them. Not in an aggressive way at all. She won't show affection to us at all anymore. She used to love to cuddle with me and get cheek kisses and hugs... now all she does is sit by the cage. 

The rats hand her toys through the bars (seriously) and they show no fear to her at all. They touch their noses to the dog's nose. They seem to be friends. 

I want my dog back... her obsession is breaking my heart. 

What can I do to take her attention away from the rats?

When they are out, we have to restrain the Pug because she is way too pushy with them.

EDITED TO ADD: Putting the rats in another room is not an option. The Pug just cries and scratches at the door... plus I feel guilty leaving them locked away away from everything.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Aw, I hope she thinks they are tiny pugs. This would be adorable.

You should give the pug more treats. They are providing her with toys and attention, and they are brand new. She is going to be interested in that way. I would suggest letting her play and still have this interest but revving up your own treat-bearerness. When it gets nice outside, can you go out with the pug and play outside? This way, the babe cannot be distracted by your ratties.

When the rats are out playing, you should continue to exercise this caution and restrain her because you cannot risk the rats getting hurt. You could always try bringing one rat out at a time and letting them be introduced, but I never introduced cross-species. I saw pictures of rats and cats hanging out yesterday from a woman I am getting a baby girl (rat) from, so it does happen. Of course, as you noted, maximum security level type watching.

I wish you the best of luck. Realize that your pug just so happened to take an interest. I don't think it is awful or anything. I wish you the best of luck~


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

My dog was the exact same way. He's a pit mix (has been introduced to rats outside cage and is actually scared of them! Lol) I guess some dogs are just that way. They need time. I never moved the cage and after a couple months he was back to normal.......until mom had surprise babies. I adopted two females and apparently one was pregnant. His obsession with the babies was worse than the initial two females. But...same thing. Time. You can try to distract your dog but honestly he just needs to get bored. At least that's how it is with my dog. I hope everything works out. Wish you the best.


----------

